# 12 Week pregnant with Twins



## tabitha561

I had an ultrasound at 8 weeks and it showed twins! The only problem is one was measuring about a week behind the other. Baby A was measuring 6 weeks and 8 days and they say a flicker in the chest cavaity but not sure of heartbeat. Baby B was measuring 8 weeks and 3 days and had a heartbeat of 167. I have all the same symtoms, I have extreme morning sickness and sore breast and very tired. What are my chances of the smaller one surviving. My OB didn't really say much. I am currently 12 weeks and I have already gained 10lbs. I have another ultrasound in 2 weeks. Does any one else have simliar stories?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi there. From what you have seen so far, there is every chance your babies are both fine. There is often a discrepancy in gestation at this early stage, and a week between is not unheard of. Vanishing twin is also quite common, when one baby doesn't progress - also quite common in twin pregnancy, and most of the time most women don't even know they had been pregnant with twins unless they had an early scan.

My friend had a query vanishing twin, where the boy twin was always behind in gestation, and growth. Her consultant was unsure about his survival for several months. He is now a healthy 18 month old ;) There are no guarantees hun, but at the moment nothing you have told me makes me think you may not still be pregnant with twinnies. 

Let us know how you get on and good luck xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Hi Congratulations on your pregnancy. 
I had a scan at 6 weeks which showed one baby but two sacs, she said it was a failed pregnancy.. I had a scan at 8 weeks and there was two babies. Twin 2 was measuring behind but there wasnt a concern, Like Lizzie said there is a chance everything will be ok and that both babies are healthy. I do hope the two weeks speeds up for you.. Good Luck


----------



## mamato2more

Not really sure hon, but keep us posted!!!


----------



## chan8180

Hi Congratulations! I had a small twin from the 12 week scan, think it was also measuring about a week behind and off the growth scale. I had the talk from the consultant about it possibly not surviving and had tons of worry over the last few months but im nearly 29 weeks gone and both babies are thriving and well. It took from 24-28 weeks for the smaller one to finally catch up so i think some may just have slow starts. Try not to worry too much it can be common.

Good luck x


----------



## Deux

Congrats! I'm not sure of what the chances are, etc., but wanted to say I'm thinking of you and my twin boys were about a week apart at that time as well.


----------



## Geolina

My little girl was quite a bit smaller than her brother throughout the pregnancy. She didn´t move a lot either, so my doctor was convinced there was someting wrong with her and prepared me that she probably wouldn´t make it. I had had one misscarriage already and was prepared for the worst. 

I carried my twins almost to term, the girl was born naturally and she wasn´t too big, but otherwise everything was fine with her. For the boy I needed a CC - today they are four years old and happy and healthy! And by the way: they usually have an absolute identical weight - it fluctuates around half a pound, but nobody would say that my girl was so much smaller before birth. 

So don´t worry too much and all the best to you!


----------

